# Newly Diagnosed, Need Help



## slc2006 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here and I have some questions.You all seem very knowledgable, and my doctor has been of little help.First of all, I was at the doctor's for all of twenty minutes when he diagnosed me with IBS. My symptoms do seem to be completely within the diagnostic standards. I lack a fever, I have constant need to go to the bathroom, the cramps, etc. but I haven't had any tests. He gave me Citrucel and said if it doesn't clear up in a week to come back, but it seemed like a hasty diagnosis to me. Any thoughts?A second question is about my diet. If it is IBS, which I'm inclined to believe, what should I be restricting? I heard caffiene, dairy and alcohol? Anything else?And lastly, does anyone have any coping mechanisms? I'm going slightly crazy. I have issues with driving right now, out of fear of symptoms, but I HAVE to drive. I've been missing classes b/c of symptoms and it's just stressful. And I'm preinclined to depression and anxiety. It's making me feel really horrible.Thanks for any advice!


----------



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

that stress you're getting is just gonna make it worse. avoid caffeine dairy, booze, don't avoid driving, don't avoid classes. sit by the door in class, and when driving i'm assuming you're always within a few mins of gas station if need be. its good to think ahead, but you won't need it as much as you think you do.stressing over it is only going to make symptoms worse, which will make you stress more, and so on and so on.yeah you might have to quickly step out here and there and it might be slightly embarrasing, but it won't be as often as you think, and its a much better situation then being a hermit at home.mh


----------



## MistiE (Feb 16, 2003)

You'll be alright if you just follow a strict diet and limit yourself. I know it sounds bad, but it's not. Like Matt said no dairy, booze, pop, or coffee. (The cappucino is what kills me) Try fiber con pills and flax seed oil pills for the diarreah and ask your doctor about 'Protonix' My doctor just put me on it and it seems to be helping more than all the other meds. I have a really severe case and my IBS kills me! Sometimes I think that the next day will ever come, so I know what it's like. Stick with it, you'll be alright. That which does not kill you only makes you stronger!!







Oh and my doctor is of little help also. I don't know what it is but she just doesnt seem to be to concerned about her patient. So, don't rack your brain, I have the same luck. I'm kinda new here to and it is so nice to talk to others that are going through the same probs. So, ears are always open on this sight. Hope it gets better!!







Misti


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Sounds like you need a new GI. Did you go to a GI?The only way to diagnose IBS correctly is to rule out other, more severe problems. You should have some tests done if you're concerned to rule out things like Crohn's disease and Ulcerative Colitis, lupus, or parasites. You could be lactose intolerant. It took a long time for me to get a diagnosis for Crohn's disease (months). You shouldn't just assume it's IBS, nor let your doctor assume either.Get a new one


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

SLC- my doc did the same thing to me- probably 'cause I'm "only 24", so it can't be anything serious, right?!?







Took 4 years to get me straightened out!If the fiber and cutting out caffeine and alcohol don't help- GO BACK to the the doctor! I asked to see the other doctor at my office and they referred me to a GI specialist. I had a million and a half tests (all negative) but at least I know what's up now!Make SURE you tell them how this is making you feel too! They put me on Librax which is an anti-spasmotic/low dose anxiety med. it's working so far!







I was to the point of panic attacks anytime my tummy made a weird noise! Hope you get your problems worked out!


----------



## suffernomore (Feb 20, 2003)

I have posted this general message before, but I want to try to help fellow sufferers. I have had amazing results with probiotics. Probiotica (a chewable tablet of lactobacillus reuteri)by Imodium is easy to take and very effecive for me. Also acidophilus has helped a lot. They are both OTC at most pharmacies. I have more recently found another product online by Nature's Way called Reuteri that has 3 probiotic components. I was in the same position of being afraid to leave the house. This one capsule a day has literally changed my life.


----------



## tammy76 (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello, I think if you have IBS, you can learn from everyone else's symptoms, but you also have to pay attention to your body and how it reacts to certain foods. I have episodes after high periods of stress, steak, chinese food, large amounts of seafood, home cooked hamburger (yet fast foods don't bother me), dairy or alcohol don't affect me, certain hot sauces, and a lot of vegetables. I know there's more but I can't think of everything off the top of my head. Perhaps a good idea while you're learning your trigger foods is to start journaling - if something affects you once, mark it, but don't avoid it unless it happens again. My biggest trigger is large meals - I can eat almost anything if it's in small doses. Keep in touch with this board, everyone here is great and going through the same things you are!


----------



## SuzanneBoobis (Mar 26, 2003)

Hello, I've just been diagnosed with IBS, it has taken me so long to pluck up the courage to go to the doctor - guess i was scared what they might find. Feels a lot better since i went though. She gave me this nasty stuff, an "orange" drink you make up 1/2 an hour before you have a meal, called Fybogel Mebeverine. Problem is, i have pretty bad D and it doesn't seem to be helping at ALL. in fact, i'm as bad as ive ever been. The doctor didnt even SUGGEST avoiding any food types, i eat a pretty balanced diet, but its really a bit of everything. So you guys think giving up dairy, caffeine (GOD, i work in Starbucks in the holidays from uni) and alcohol? Maybe eat more wholemeal stuff? I need help! OUr flat is so small, and its so embarrassing rushing to the toilet 10 times a day, i feel so sorry for my flatmates having to put up with me! Lucky girls!That feels better,thanks for listening, any help would be appreciated!love suzanne


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Find a better doctor!!! Even if you have to keep switching from doctor to doctor, it's so important to have a good GI doctor that you trust and that you like. I had a really mean doctor to start out with that really discouraged me and made it seem like I'd have to spend my free time hanging out in the bathroom. Trust me, there ARE GI doctors out there who do care-- it's just about finding them...good luck!


----------



## SuzanneBoobis (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks, i'm thinking about making an appointment to see another doctor at home, in the holidays from unisuzanne


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

if you are interested in finding out what foods are generally safe to eat and which to avoid, amongt other tricks to help your IBS, check out http://www.eatwithoutfear.com I have found it SOOO helpful. Since reading it I have started taking psyllium (soluble fiber) and rely on peppermint tea for relief from spasms (I am also on a anti-spasmatic). Check it out!


----------

